

Computer mouse celebrates 40th birthday - parenthesis
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/scienceandtechnology/technology/technologynews/3538800/Computer-mouse-celebrates-40th-birthday.html

======
MaysonL
Off by five years: invented in 1963.

